
Introducing node-Firefox - twapi
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2015/02/introducing-node-firefox/
======
aram
This one is still on the front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9004133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9004133)

